

"In the Beginning was the Command Line", annotated - gwern
http://pauillac.inria.fr/~weis/info/commandline.html?2

======
captaincrowbar
What's "annotated" about it? It's just a copy of the original essay,
unchanged.

~~~
gwern
Yes, my bad. I meant to submit
[http://garote.bdmonkeys.net/commandline/](http://garote.bdmonkeys.net/commandline/)
but apparently I pasted in the old version instead.

